# Not-Aus-Relais schaltet nicht sofort aus



## rkoe1 (27 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

folgendes Problem hat sich bei einer älteren Anlage ergeben:

Es sind 5 Not-Aus-Schalter, 1 Schlüsselschalter und 1 Drucktaster (öffner) in Reihe geschaltet und mit der 24V-DC-Versorgung des Moduls verbunden. Über einen Drucktaster (schließer) kann das Modul gestartet werden.

Wenn ich nun den Drucktaster (im Not-Aus-Kreis) kurz betätige wird das Not-Aus-Relais kurz ausgeschaltet und startet danach direkt wieder. Gleiches gilt auch für den Schlüsselschalter.

Not-Aus-Relais: Siemens 3TK2824-1BB40


----------



## AlterEgo (27 Juli 2010)

kenne zwar das relais und seine funktionsweise nicht, aber mir kommt es schon komisch vor, dass überhaupt ein taster in einer not-aus-kette ist?!?


----------



## JesperMP (27 Juli 2010)

Hat den Not-Aus Relais vielleicht auto-reset ?

Dazu muss gesagt werden: Ein Not-Aus Taster muss automatisch rastender Kontakten haben. Es soll unmöglich sein der Taster rückzusetzen ohne z.B. ziehen oder drehen von den Taster-Kopf.


----------



## rkoe1 (27 Juli 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort,

über das Not-Aus-Relais wird mehr oder weniger die Anlage ein- und ausgeschaltet. An dem Bedienpult ist ein Not-Aus-Schalter, ein Schlüsselschalter, ein Taster (Öffner) und ein Taster (Schließer). Macht zwar nicht wirklich Sinn, ist aber so verschaltet. Der Schlüssel vom Schlüsselschalter ist zum Öffnen der Sicherheitstüren notwendig.


----------



## rkoe1 (27 Juli 2010)

Hallo Jesper,

die Funktion Auto-Reset ist hier abgeschaltet. Wenn ich den Kreis länger unterbreche (3-5s Taster drücken) bleibt das Relais abgeschaltet bis ich den Starttaster wieder drücke.


----------



## JesperMP (27 Juli 2010)

Einfach: Das Not-Aus Relais ist defekt.


----------



## BTDA (27 Juli 2010)

Das ist so oder so nicht zulässig.
Wenn du den Not-Aus drückst und gleich wieder ziehst würde dein Anlage auch wieder weiterlaufen. Es muss gewähleistet sein das deine Anlage nach einem NOT-AUS erst duch ein RESET des NOT-AUS Tasters ( Ziehen ) und einen erneuten Startbefehl losläuft.


----------



## rkoe1 (27 Juli 2010)

Hallo Jesper,

Relais ist leider schon getauscht.

Hallo BTDA,

die "Fehl"-Funktion ist mir durch Zufall bei einer Programm-Änderung in der SPS aufgefallen und suche deshalb nach einer Lösung, da ich im ersten Schritt Starttaster und Not-Aus-Relais getauscht habe.


----------



## JesperMP (27 Juli 2010)

Das kann nicht sein. Es soll für den Not-Aus Relais kein Unterschied sein, ob die Kontakten kurz oder lange Zeit unterbrocken sind.

Kannst Du das nachvollziehen, indem das Du alle Verbindungen von den Not-Aus Relais entfernt, und nur mit Brücken direkt auf die Klemmen arbeiten ?


----------



## rkoe1 (27 Juli 2010)

Hallo Jesper,

werd' ich jetzt als nächstes noch machen und auch die Leitungen mal durchmessen.

Vielen Dank für alle Rückmeldungen


----------



## BTDA (27 Juli 2010)

Geht die LED diekt aus wenn du den NOT-AUS drückst ?
Klemme mal die Leitung die vom NOT-AUS auf A1 oder A+ geht ab.
Wenn du die nur kurz an die Klemme A1 ( oder A+ ) ranhälst dauert es dann auch so lange bis das Relais abfällt ?

Nimm den Ein-Taster und setze ihn als Starttaster am Not-Aus Relais.
Also nur wenn die Not-Aus Kette steht und der Starttaster betätigt wird zieht das Relais an. Den Stop Taster und den Schlüsselschalter hängst du in Reihe mit dem Not-Aus. ( ist aber doppelt gemoppelt du kannst den Stop Taster auch weg lassen. Ausschalten erfolgt dann über den Schlüsselschalter oder den Not-Aus )


----------



## jabba (27 Juli 2010)

In welcher Reihenfolge hängen denn die taster ?
Wieviel Kabellänge gibt es insgesamt?

Wenn die leitungen zu lang sind wird die Kapazität zu hoch, dies verhindert einen direkten Spannungsabfall, so das auch beim drücken des Not-Aus dieser nur verzögert aus geht.
Einen änhlichen Fall hatte ich mal in einer Anlage wo die Jungs alles mit IY(ST)Y verkabelt haben, und mehr als 200m für den Not-Aus.
Je nachdem wie das 3TK intern verschaltet ist könnte dieser Zustand auftreten. 
Versuche dieses mal zu simulieren , wenn du direkt am 3TK die Not-Aus Leitung kurz (z.B. morgen mal einen Öffner einschleifen) unterbrichst.
Je nachdem wie die Beschaltung aussieht könnte mal ein Hilfsschütz parallel zum 3TH klemmen (Falls der Not-Aus auf A1 geht). Dies führt dann dazu , das die Spannung schneller abgebaut wird.


----------

